# Descaling an R58



## Corvid

Hi everyone, my R58 is coming up for some descaling. Would any kind soul like to talk me through the process and recommend the product I should use? I have so far just used tap water, but think I'll revert to volvic which seems to be the mineral water of choice, so as to minimise having to do the descaling process! As always, thanks for any advice offered.


----------



## wattbe

A citric acid de scaler is best. Dissolve the correct amount into the reservoir and then pull it through the brew boiler by activating the brew pump for 30seconds then leaving the fluid to sit in the boiler for 15 mins and then repeating until all the fluid has been pulled through the boiler. Then flush lots of volvic through in the same way to ensure no descaling solution is left in the boiler.

i found the best way to descale the steam boiler is to remove the vacuum valve from the top of the boiler making sure only to do it when the boiler is cold (the valve you can hear hissing just before it closes as the steam boiler heats up) and syphoning out the water and then pouring in de scaling solution with a funnel, reinstalling the valve and turn on the steam boiler to allow it to heat up. Once it's up to temp, let it sit for 5 mins and then open the hot water tap to empty as much de scaling fluid from the boiler as you can. Make sure there's plenty of clean volvic in the reservoir to flush the boiler out. Repeat 3 or 4 times and then turn the steam boiler off and let it cool down. Once it's completely cool, remove the vacuum breaker again and syphon out all the water in the boiler to remove any last deposits of de scaling solution, refill with clean volvic and syphon out again to ensure there's no citric acid left in the boiler before re installing the vacuum breaker..

t's a bit of a faff but if you use only volvic you won't have to do it very often at all.

Hope this helps


----------

